# WeLoveServers (VPS Hosting in 6 locations) - adds Orlando, FL & London, UK locations



## Oxide (Aug 30, 2013)

WeLoveServers is proud to announce that we have further expanded our global presence, with the addition of Orlando, FL and London, UK.

We understand the need to have diversity and location variety as a global web hosting provider serving thousands of customers worldwide, and have been working behind the scenes for the past couple months to be able to bring forth these new location offerings.

WeLoveServers is partnering with the DimeNOC datacenter in Orlando, Florida, just ~5ms to Miami! Our friends in South America and the east coast can enjoy premium connectivity on the tier 1 network.

Our Maidstone, Kent UK location is all part of the greater London area, located in the CustodianDC with a 10G network composing of Level3 and London exchange peers.

At this time, WeLoveServers offers VPS hosting in 6 markets:


Los Angeles, California
Dallas, Texas
Buffalo, New York
Orlando, Florida
Frankfurt, Germany
London, United Kingdom
*Orlando, FL:*

Test IP Address: 72.29.70.131
Test File 128MB http://72.29.70.131/128mbfile.tgz

*Kent (London) UK:*

Test IP Address: 109.73.162.6
Test File 128MB http://109.73.162.6/128mbfile.tgz

We are extremely grateful to our customers for making such expansions possible. Your support is appreciated!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations on the expansion!


----------



## Jade (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations !


----------



## Alto (Aug 31, 2013)

Maidstone has never been, and never will be 'London'.


Edit: it's not Greater London either.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations on the achievement!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you guys by chance related to IOFlood at all?

Looking into this I see Gabe owns the .com version of your domain as well as has the IOFlood slogan, _We Love Servers._ (and email address of [email protected])... So was just wondering if you were related to them in anyway.

I recall Gabe / Funkywizard on WHT being a very helpful dude on WHT.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

Alto said:


> Maidstone has never been, and never will be 'London'.
> 
> 
> Edit: it's not Greater London either.


Yup. Maidenhead is next to London, and Maidstone is quite outside.

40 miles or 1 hour by car.

But don' compare that to Buffalo - that is 370 miles away from New York City.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 1, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Are you guys by chance related to IOFlood at all?
> 
> Looking into this I see Gabe owns the .com version of your domain as well as has the IOFlood slogan, _We Love Servers._ (and email address of [email protected])... So was just wondering if you were related to them in anyway.
> 
> I recall Gabe / Funkywizard on WHT being a very helpful dude on WHT.


We love servers is a registered trademark my IOFlood if I recall correctly hence he owns the .com. I am more than 100% sure that they are not related.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 1, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> We love servers is a registered trademark my IOFlood if I recall correctly hence he owns the .com. I am more than 100% sure that they are not related.


Ah.. Well, in that case, I assume that may be an issue then?


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 1, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Ah.. Well, in that case, I assume that may be an issue then?


Gabe is a nice guy, otherwise, we would have seen something by now.


----------



## Alto (Sep 1, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Yup. Maidenhead is next to London, and Maidstone is quite outside.
> 
> 
> 40 miles or 1 hour by car.
> ...


To be fair, given that the is much smaller the UK is than the US, it's on a par with the NY/Buffalo issue.


in terms of literal distance, 370 miles from London could get you to Wales comfortably, and just about to major cities in Scotland.


----------



## Oxide (Sep 1, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> We love servers is a registered trademark my IOFlood if I recall correctly hence he owns the .com. I am more than 100% sure that they are not related.


No, it's not a registered trademark, and we are not affiliated with them. Thank you for your interest Nahian.


----------



## Jack (Sep 1, 2013)

Alto said:


> To be fair, given that the is much smaller the UK is than the US, it's on a par with the NY/Buffalo issue.
> 
> 
> in terms of literal distance, 370 miles from London could get you to Wales comfortably, and just about to major cities in Scotland.


296 Miles from Maidstone to Amsterdam in NL.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Sep 1, 2013)

So the USA is approximately 40 times larger than the UK in land area (3.794 million sq miles / 94058 sq miles) so we can use a scale factor of 40 when doing comparisons. Using this we can work out that the UK equivalent of Buffalo would be just over 9 miles from London. And that the US equivalent of the Kent DC would be around 1600 miles away from New York City so I'm not buying the whole "it's close enough to be classed as London" otherwise we could be allowed to say Buffalo could be classed as NYC easily.


PS don't quote me on specific numbers it's 2AM and I'm half asleep


----------



## drmike (Sep 1, 2013)

I am not the first person to stumble into thefunkywizard / Gabe with the clear attachment to the weloveservers.com domain name and even more evident use of email addresses and slogans related to this "brand".  Let me say, I am not saying Gabe is involved, but rather the unrelated weloveservers.net is a wholesale ripoff of sorts.

The whois info bears this info:

weloverservers*.com * - Creation Date: 2012-02-09 19:50:52

weloveservers.net - Creation Date: 23-nov-2012

There we see Gabe, the owner of I/O Flood (Phoenix, Arizona, USA) registered the .com 9 months prior to this other company.

A review of I/O Floods current website shows dead center above the navigation:

We Love Servers.

( source: http://ioflood.com/index.php )

The URL: http://we.love.servers.at.ioflood.com 

That again is Gabe's brand and work.

How about Gabe's signature on WHT:



> IOFLOOD.com -- We Love Servers
> Need Moar Ram? 12 core 72gb ram servers are here!
> Email (sales [at] ioflood . com) or skype "funkywizard" for details.The WeLoveServers domain mixup is really, umm, suspect.



Now, this all could be an isolated weird coincidence or some novices unfamiliar with the industry.  Here's where I think all that goes out the window:



> We were in business under ThrustSites.com offering web hosting and design services since last year, however it was a conflict with another company (ThrustVPS) so for branding purposes, we decided to rename our company name to "We Love Servers" which reflects our love and passion for servers, and this rebrand allowed our company to expand to the VPS market.
> 
> If you have any other concerns please let me know.
> 
> [ source: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/8550/weloveservers-2-locations-los-angeles-and-dallas-512mb-vps-3-50-mo-or-2gb-ram-vps-15-quarter ]


WeLoveServers*.net *formerly was running as ThrustSites.com, a domain with no like name conflicts.  But somehow ThrustVPS took issue with the name "similarity"?!?!  That necessitated the change to WeLoveServers.net, a .net domain that wholesale rips off IO Flood, a company that is well known and well liked in the industry.

So if this is to be believed, you fellows surely didn't learn about intellectual property during you first mis-attempt.

I'd be half assed if I didn't point out that ThrustVPS is/was owned by none other than the infamous Rus Foster.

Whois info spills out curious "links" to Foster still, until this day:



> Registrant:
> ThrustVPS
> Spectrum House
> Clivemont Road
> ...


Right, no info, kind of semi-anonymous.   Now after searching for a phone number match, up comes damnvps.com, with this identical and less anonymous info:



> Registrant:
> VirtualServers
> Spectrum House
> Clivemont Road
> ...


If Foster was gone from Thrust, 2 years back like some claim (when he went to vps.net) you would think his details would be removed from the DNS.

-------------------

I have my reservations about WeLoveServers.net and who and what is behind them.  The domain info points to ChicagoVPS and the name servers are sitting there on same subnet, 1 IP apart.  

The datacenter locations are all the bottom of the barrel cheap locations.  CC + HostDime being two of the shadiest networks in the United States for many years.


----------



## Oxide (Sep 1, 2013)

To be fair, it's not a registered trademark. Example, I know of multiple hosting providers with the word "liquid" in them while LiquidWeb owns the trademark. I could go on and on with further examples. Yet our name is not even a registered trademark. Honestly, I can say that we mean no harm to anyone intentionally, we have a huge passion for servers just like everyone else here and figured it'd be a cool company name.

We have alot of our US dedicated servers on RTO via ChicagoVPS that is correct, but we do not resell their VPS as we manage our own nodes. We have been indirectly using ColoCrossing for a while now as ChicagoVPS has racks with them, I have no major complaints or problems about their datacenters or network other than the lack of native IPv6 support which I've been told will be changing soon. I fully understand a lot of community hatred on this forum encompasses CC+CVPS, but I choose to not partake in them as what others say do not match our experience with them. My concern is the satisfaction of my customers, the ColoCrossing network and RTO deals with CVPS allows me to provide that and offer competitive pricing. The service works well with no complaints and we received a fair RTO deal on dedis. Our customers are happy and we are happy. 

I'm not sure why you would say HostDime operates a shady network, they run a tight ship and have a well organized facility .. They also have native IPv6 support (woohoo) and WeLoveServers customers hosted in Orlando can request it immediately.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

Oxide said:


> We have alot of our US dedicated servers on RTO via ChicagoVPS that is correct, but we do not resell their VPS as we manage our own nodes. We have been indirectly using ColoCrossing for a while now as ChicagoVPS has racks with them, I have no major complaints or problems about their datacenters or network other than the lack of native IPv6 support which I've been told will be changing soon.
> 
> I fully understand a lot of community hatred on this forum encompasses CC+CVPS, but I choose to not partake in them as what others say do not match our experience with them. My concern is the satisfaction of my customers, the ColoCrossing network and RTO deals with CVPS allows me to provide that and offer competitive pricing. The service works well with no complaints and we received a fair RTO deal on dedis. Our customers are happy and we are happy.


There is no hate, stop saying that if you get some head wind, Look at the reviews of CC based hosts - e.g. my reviews of BuyVM or BlueVM.

A lot of people here do have the feeling that a "new to the forum" host, which tries to hide something, might be suspicious. And if you add CC/CVPS to that mix you might find some people that like to expose things in a ... harsh way.

Just a grown caution for hosters that offer certain locations. Shiny hosters ended up as resellers or shell companies.

If you own your own hardware and routers - so you just depend on your dc giving you power and upstreams - it is a good start.


----------



## drmike (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks @Oxide.

The problem with the _weloveservers_ brand is that issue with your last brand.  Neither company name and the offended parties had any "official" government trademark registration.  Most folks aren't spending money with legal to that degree.

Yes, cool name, all claims aside.

Little issue under law, at least within the United States is that trademarks do not require registration and government issuance of control/rights over such.

You are in the very same industry as the should-be-offended party.  That party (IOFlood) is well established and known to use the We Love Servers slogan for a period of time exceeding your existence.  Plus that issue where the .com domain is owned by IOFlood and was prior to your name switch.

None of this should be news.   There were comments I believe on LEB about this in the past.  Good defense in case of legal threat?

As for the CVPS + CC stuff, blah.  Only reason why I even mentioned it was to save someone else from needing to point it out later.     Glad they are doing right by you.    IPV6   Yeah, maybe they'll have that by the time we need the next generation IP schema.  Don't hold your breath too long 

HostDime, yes +1 for IPV6 natively.  Good operation, ho hum.  Let's just say many years of buying and watching say otherwise.  Are they getting better down there? Sure, but who isn't?


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 6, 2013)

Congratulations on the expansion.

As for the usual conspiracy theories, go sniff some grass and take in some air.


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah WELOVESERVERS means no harm and doesn't recognize prior use of the We Love Server slogan...

So true that they went and did this:


Trademark Info





Mark:



Word Mark:


WELOVESERVERS


Serial Number:

86423645

Registration Number:

Pending

Filing Date:

October 14, 2014

Goods and Services:

*042.* Hosting of digital content on the internet; hosting of web sites
 

International Class(es):

042

Current Filing Basis:

1(a)

Original Filing Basis:

1(a)

Type of Mark:

Service mark

Law Office Assigned:

 

Register:

Principal

Current Location:

NEW APPLICATION PROCESSING

Current Status:

NEW APPLICATION - RECORD INITIALIZED NOT ASSIGNED TO EXAMINER

Date of Status:

October 21, 2014

Mark Drawing Code:

4000

Live/Dead Indicator:

LIVE



Goods/Services Classification





International Class #

Information

042

*Status:* Active
*First Use Anywhere:* 20120000
*First Use in Commerce:* 20120000



Additional Info





Pseudo Mark:

WE LOVE SERVERS



Owner





Owner:

West, Jason Michael
11 Netley Close
Poole, Dorset BH153NW
GB

Legal Entity Type:

Individual



Correspondent/Attorney





Correspondent / Attorney:

JOSHUA M. GERBEN, ESQ.
GERBEN LAW FIRM, PLLC
1050 CONNECTICUT AVE NW FL 10
WASHINGTON, DC 20036-5334


----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2014)

Ouch...


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 28, 2014)

drmike said:


> Yeah WELOVESERVERS means no harm and doesn't recognize prior use of the We Love Server slogan...
> 
> So true that they went and did this:


Didn't Oxide ( N Serian?, US based) sell the business this year to someone in the UK?

edit: the last LEB offer answered my question:  it was sold recently.



> I am Josh from WeLoveServers, this is clearly deemed as unacceptable performance. With the recent buy out of WeLoveServers, Jason has really wanted to satisfy customers, with the recent investment of new nodes, it certainly has paid off


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2014)

^--- that sure just got a lot more interesting.
 
WHO BOUGHT WELOVESERVERS?  
 
Doesn't seem to be Josh:
https://twitter.com/ServerJosh
 
"Support & Sales Staff @WeLoveServers
 London, UK"

Seems like Josh came in as part of the fold in - buy of horizonhosting.us.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 28, 2014)

drmike said:


> ^--- that sure just got a lot more interesting.
> 
> WHO BOUGHT WELOVESERVERS?
> 
> ...



It looks like Jason West is the new owner .  If you want some humor, in the last LEB offer comments Jason linked his ID to Gabe's www.weloveservers.com by mistake,

It's interesting that he filed for a trademark but appears to be operating the business as a sole trader (unincorporated business).


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> It looks like Jason West is the new owner .  If you want some humor, in the last LEB offer comments Jason linked his ID to Gabe's www.weloveservers.com by mistake,
> 
> It's interesting that he filed for a trademark but appears to be operating the business as a sole trader (unincorporated business).


Bahahaha what a find Bop!

https://web.archive.org/web/20141128234304/http://lowendbox.com/blog/weloveservers-19year-1gb-and-6month-2gb-in-five-locations-world-wide/



> <a href='/web/20141128234304/http://www.weloveservers.com/' rel='external nofollow' class='url'>Jason</a></span>:</div>   <div><p>Denis, just to alleviate your worry and everyone else&#8217;s you asked not to buy, there will be no offers coming tomorrow &#8230;</p>



WeLoveServers.com = IOFlood.com / Gabe's real brand. What a fubar.

Here we have main owner / principal linking to brand he done ripped and trying to Serial Mark the slogan of...


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> It looks like Jason West is the new owner .  If you want some humor, in the last LEB offer comments Jason linked his ID to Gabe's www.weloveservers.com by mistake,


Well Jason West owner would be my guess, but it doesn't timeline right:

Mr Jason Michael West

Type Director Residence United Kingdom Nationality British Date of Birth August 1975 Occupation Manager Status Current Appointed 16 August 2012

Address

483 Green Lanes


London


N13 4BS

See he was appointed to said role in August of 2012.

Only way that works is with prior corporate details to compare and where this fellow bought / assumed the company.


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah well, the skids over there sure like to cycle through companies.  Lincoln has been through multiple - like 3+ since 2013.

Lincoln even says about a prior company:

".. will be undergoing a merger in the next few months. The name will stay the same, but ownership and management will change."

Ahem...

WeLoveServers = incorporated entity named Worldwide Web Projects Ltd 

Also appears that Jason Michael West was the name for the sole director on the original incorporation.


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2014)

Let's get this one buried.

Worldwide Web Projects LTD = the company owning WeLoveServers aka Jason Michael West.

Worldwide Web Projects LTD was originally incorporated as YOURTRAVELSTORE LTD

Previous Names

YOURTRAVELSTORE LTD (2013-05-09)

Directors/ Officers JASON MICHAEL WEST, director, 16 Aug 2012-

See: https://opencorporates.com/companies/gb/08182065

over here, you will see his other incorporation:

https://opencorporates.com/companies/gb/04180711

For Bright Light Media

YourTravelStore... YourTravelStore.co.uk....

Plug that into Google:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22YOURTRAVELSTORE.co.uk%22&safe=off&start=10

Get: https://www.facebook.com/pages/YourTravelStore-Feedback/217213008408595

Which says:



> YourTravelStore Feedback shared a link.
> September 13, 2013
> 
> 
> ...


and a big list:

http://www.scambook.com/company/reports/84018/YourOwnStorecouk-Bright-Light-Media-Ltd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwjaGCNJO4Y

Looks like we have a live one here....

Big ass scammer.

There is / was a Court action against him.  I am off to try to make contact with folks to find out status / outcome.


----------



## Aacen (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello I am here to tell you about my horrid experience at WeLoveServers.NET. I personally can't rate their hosting service due to my Debit Card somehow failing their fraud check (Which I don't see how.) But anyways I could live with my Debit card being declined and not being able to use their services, however EVERYDAY they charged my Debit Card, even though it was declined and the invoice said unpaid. This caused massive complications with my bank (Alta One). Which ultimately led to me being locked out of MY BANK account (Perfect during the first of the month when bills are due PRICKS.) ... I had to ask them to remove my debit card from their file because their system charged me everyday. Once I unlinked my card from their database my bank account soon became accessible. I ended up having to pay my bank $83 for fraud fees... THANKS WeHateCustomers and WeLoveMoney. Fuck you. And have a nice day.

P.S. I can not actually rate their service they might be good, however their payment system is FUCKED! And I wouldn't recommend jeopardizing your bank account access for something stupid. I struggled for a few weeks without access to my bank. THANKS!


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 2, 2015)

Aacen said:


> Hello I am here to tell you about my horrid experience at WeLoveServers.NET. I personally can't rate their hosting service due to my Debit Card somehow failing their fraud check (Which I don't see how.) But anyways I could live with my Debit card being declined and not being able to use their services, however EVERYDAY they charged my Debit Card, even though it was declined and the invoice said unpaid. This caused massive complications with my bank (Alta One). Which ultimately led to me being locked out of MY BANK account (Perfect during the first of the month when bills are due PRICKS.) ... I had to ask them to remove my debit card from their file because their system charged me everyday. Once I unlinked my card from their database my bank account soon became accessible. I ended up having to pay my bank $83 for fraud fees... THANKS WeHateCustomers and WeLoveMoney. Fuck you. And have a nice day.
> 
> P.S. I can not actually rate their service they might be good, however their payment system is FUCKED! And I wouldn't recommend jeopardizing your bank account access for something stupid. I struggled for a few weeks without access to my bank. THANKS!



They are a bunch of timewasters, but what made you choose them in the first place? And why didn't you tell your bank to block them taking payments? Did you email them? Try emailing Chris: [email protected]


----------



## sleddog (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a $19/year 1GB WLC in Florida (Dimenoc), since March 2014. First year was not great, though not really horrible. Frequent reboots, sometimes poor performance (over-crowding I assumed). I submitted an end-of-billing cancellation in Oct 2014, citing those reasons.

In November 2014 I received an email from Jason West (new owner) promising new hardware, a VM migration, and better performance. At first I ignored it, then decided to give them a change to live up to the promises, and renewed.

My VM was migrated to a new node. Since November 2014 uptime has been excellent (a few very brief downtimes) and performance is consistently great. I use it for update-testing some wordpress sites, works a treat. CPU is fast, disk I/O is fast.  I'm very happy with it


----------



## Scopehosts (Aug 3, 2015)

Just another case added for old thread ... Why don't just close the thread and open a new one.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2015)

Aacen said:


> Hello I am here to tell you about my horrid experience at WeLoveServers.NET. I personally can't rate their hosting service due to my Debit Card somehow failing their fraud check (Which I don't see how.) But anyways I could live with my Debit card being declined and not being able to use their services, however EVERYDAY they charged my Debit Card, even though it was declined and the invoice said unpaid. This caused massive complications with my bank (Alta One). Which ultimately led to me being locked out of MY BANK account (Perfect during the first of the month when bills are due PRICKS.) ... I had to ask them to remove my debit card from their file because their system charged me everyday. Once I unlinked my card from their database my bank account soon became accessible. I ended up having to pay my bank $83 for fraud fees... THANKS WeHateCustomers and WeLoveMoney. Fuck you. And have a nice day.
> 
> P.S. I can not actually rate their service they might be good, however their payment system is FUCKED! And I wouldn't recommend jeopardizing your bank account access for something stupid. I struggled for a few weeks without access to my bank. THANKS!



Are there any other forums where you want to spam your copied and pasted shit?


----------

